# The hand howitzer review



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

This is my review of the joerg sprave hand howitzer in powder coated aluminium.
First off, since its my first ever post I'd like to tell you a bit about me. I'm 16 years old, may the 4th be with you, and live in Manchester uk, my name is Cairo and I am a boy. Anyway now that I've said that ill tell you about the slingshot. Oh and by the way I have aspergers and ADHD and a few other things so I hope you can respect my tendency to wonder from the given topic.

I acquired my slingshot from milbro pro shot and I have to say first impressions are great. I have been using a pocket predator from Bill Hayes for the past few years and I've gotten good with it but this slingshot feels more natural. Don't get me wrong the pocket predator is good but but as I've grown its grown uncomfortable.
It came with single theraband gold target bands which are very light but with 3/8 steel can shred any can there is. I'm talking Pepsi, coke even diet coke is no problem.....
The slingshot it's self is designed to be held in two ways, pinch grip and hammer grip. I prefer pinch grip but as with all slingshots it's personal preference. It's very comfortable to hold even with my broken hand( the last time I broke it was about 9 months ago so it makes some slingshots difficult to hold) and you can, with practice, be incredibly accurate with it. 
The only problems i have with it is sometimes it can be difficult to attach the bands. Apart from that and a few marks on the coating it's a great slingshot. I look forward to many years of shooting and many thousands of shots.

Thanks for reading my review, Cairo.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

The nice thing about forums is that it puts all on equal footings. Good for Aspies and NT's alike. Particularly if one struggles with facial expressions and other visual nuances.

Also you couldnt have picked a better bunch of folk to hang with than here anyhow.


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

I completely agree. Thanks for the warm welcome. I'm surprised with your knowledge of the brain. Most neurotypical people haven't got a clue about ASD unless they know someone who has it. Anyway thanks 
From Cairo


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Cairo.


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

mr. green said:


> Welcome to the forum, Cairo.


Thanks all for such a nice welcome


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Welcome Cairo ! U will absolutely LOVE it here. It's a great community. Enjoy and don't be afraid to ask questions to anybody if ya have any. We all are more than happy to help


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A nice one, welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Cairo,

Very good review. You sound like a lad with determination. Welcome to the forum.

Perry


----------

